# Making A List...Checking It Twice



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

If you open this post expecting it to be about Christmas or Santa Claus you will be disappointed and need not read any further. Plus it is along read. Several members of our group have been working diligently on us a "resource map". This map of our area (within a 25mile radius) will have marked locations of known resources that willor might become invaluable to our group in the event of SHTF. 

These resources are divided into 4 categories:
(A)Water/food
(B)Fuel/energy
(C)Known threats
(D)Supplies

We actually have these marked in two Garmin handheld GPS's but might add them to an actual map and color code them later. Can't count on having electrical devices sometimes. I will give you some additional details on what are compiling and while some might sound alittle heartless remember it is all about the survival of the groupand under the right conditions life is cruel.

*(A)Water/food *=We are not interested in stores or retail locations since these willbe stripped of supplies within a few days. Some are simple such as ponds, streams, springs, livestock, known deer or wildlife graving areas. Here is where the cruel part might sneak in....we activelyseek out home addresses of members of several faithful religions (no names here) that we know are urged to always maintain a years supplyof food stores for all of their family. Most of these people also are against violence and guns, another plus for us. We look for cattle farms, chicken houses, there is a large rabbit farm close or other such easy to spot food sources. 

*(B)Fuel/energy *= Items of interest include bulk propane or diesel fuel tanks usually found in rural areas like we live. We have a found several windmills and more than a decent list of homes and commercial buildings with solar cell set ups. Commercial truck lots will be a good source of diesel fuel supplies.
*
(C)Known threats *= We live in an area that has more than a fair share of military survivalist compounds, skinheads, NAACP, white supremacists and religion based compounds. Lots of hills and ample water sources tend to lend itself to these type of people. Best to identify them ahead of time and so far we have found 3 such sites within our 25 mile radius. We also interact with two other groups with similar thoughts and interests as ours and while we consider them friendly now but we still want to know where they are and what they are up to since they are well armed and equipped. You can add to this list those that you feel might be a threat to you and your family's survival.

*(D)Supplies *= This list seems to be added to more than any of the other. Currentexamples are, electrical and hardware warehouses, in fact we have alarge utility co-op storage yard less than 6 miles from our locationthat has rolls and rolls of razor wire, chain link fencing, posts,tree cutting equipment and hardware. Handy items if we have to dig infor the long term.

Putting this list together will take some time and will have to be added toor modified on a regular basis but in our opinion it is worth ourefforts now to ensure that our entire group is keyed into obtaining the items that they need to survive. We divided our 25 mile radiusinto separate grids based on proximately of where group members currently live. We have found that you have to drive all of the roads, paved, gravel and especially the dirt ones and drive SLOWLY. What works best for us is to have one person drive and two others take notes and pictures with one on each side of the vehicle, working left and right sides separately. We also have one member that is a pilot and he is taking two other members flying over our areas on aregular basis. We were amazed at what we found from the air that we could not see from the roads.

Get started now and the results will be worth the efforts in my opinion.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

People than canvass homes and property around here are never heard from agin. S.S.S.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> People than canvass homes and property around here are never heard from agin. S.S.S.


You might be shocked at how many people/groups have done this to your place.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i wanna be in a group!!! los angeles sucks!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i wanna be in a group!!! los angeles sucks!


Lady, I am betting some of my 9mm ammo that you would not have any problem finding a group that would welcome you.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

how? how? how?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> how? how? how?


Hell start your own with just one or two people that #1 you trust and #2 that you feel have talents that will help you survive in the event that SHTF. I'm not talking about people that you want for a friend, I'm talking about people such as yourself that knows their way around a firearm.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gee. I was all ready to give you my list. :smile:

Seriously, this is very good information. Lots to consider.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

The thought on doing this work...and it is a lot of work...is that it did not make sense for one or two of our group to possess this type of knowledge in the event that something happened to them then this information would be lost to the entire group.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

been trying for overa yr... no believers...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> You might be shocked at how many people/groups have done this to your place.


Google has a picture of my driveway, anyone that has mailed me packages off the gun forum can look me up on Earth or Neighborhoods.

I know when I send a package or money, I do.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

shotlady said:


> been trying for overa yr... no believers...


LOL....that's what I thought too until I bumped into a good friend of mine at a local gun show who was in the process of buying 1000 rds. of .223 ammo. When I asked him why so much ammo he leveled with me and told me that he was "preparing" as he called it. Then a few months later I noticed another friend had his garage door open and that he had 6 55 gal. blue water drums stacked in the back all filled and dated and while I knew why I still asked him. Come to find out he has about 2 years of food/water stores and damn near an arsenal stored in his basement. Like me both of these guys have really been prepping since 9/11. We added one more family, 3 grown sons, one son-in-law (he could be expendable depending on the day) and now our little group has grown from me and my wife into 16 adults and 6 kids and we are open to adding more as long as they have talents that contribute to the group. Unlike the whacky ass show, Doomsday Preppers, I feel that all intelligent people that prep do so in secret. Some because of fear of being make fun of and some, like me, so as not to alert others in the area what we have stored. Be selective but don't hesitate to bring up the subject when you are in the company of those that you feel comfortable around.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Google has a picture of my driveway, anyone that has mailed me packages off the gun forum can look me up on Earth or Neighborhoods.
> 
> I know when I send a package or money, I do.


Good point.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady... ideally, the preppers on this forum will get to know each other and learn to trust each other... and then, they could start exchanging info (location, ways to meet up and identify each other, etc). So... you'd have access to long-distance groups. Local groups are a different matter.


----------

